# Hedo Turkoglu T-Shirt



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Working on a shirt with










and text that says COLD (or something like that) on an Orlando Magic-Blue T-shirt.

I'll probably sell it at around $20-$25 dollars

Just wondering, would anyone actually be interested if a shirt like this was made?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh god that's hideous, i rather see that other weird face you posted up


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

not for 20+ $ sir. id be interested to see your drawings of other players.


----------

